# 23 abandoned rabbits handed into RSPCA centre after being dumped behind bins



## Pipp

​
*23 abandoned rabbits handed into RSPCA centre after being dumped behind bins*

http://www.whtimes.co.uk/news/23_abandoned_rabbits_handed_into_rspca_centre_after_being_dumped_behind_bins_1_1781839

By Helen Wright, ReporterFriday, January 4, 2013 

RSPCA staff in South Mimms were all ears last week  after more than 20 rabbits were found dumped behind bins.
While people all over the world were opening Christmas presents, workers opened boxes and discovered nearly two dozen animals.
The 23 animals were handed in to Southridge RSPCA Animal Centre, having been found piled into boxes.
Although the sanctuary was at capacity, the bunnies  usually associated with Easter rather than Christmas  were not told there was no room at the inn.
The man who found the rabbits did not realise what was in the boxes until one of the bunnies popped its head out.
After being dropped of at the sanctuary, staff counted 12 male rabbits and 11 females, with eight of them babies aged between six to eight weeks. Many of them were underweight.
Each rabbit has been given a name: Bubbles, Buttons, Olive, Jacob, Joseph, Hetty, Betty, Chalkie, Whisky, Banana, Pudding, Raymond, Ice, Snowflake, Liquorice, Muffin, Panda, Bailey, Twinkle, Cookie, Tinsel, Oreo and Biscuit.
If the owners cannot be traced they will eventually go up for re-homing.
Anna White, centre manager, said: Normally at Christmas people open boxes and get lots of presents  we open boxes and get lots of rabbits!
This really pushes our accommodation to the limit.
We were full, but obviously we never turn away an animal truly in need and we managed to fit them all in.​


----------



## LakeCondo

I hope they all will find good homes. I'm so glad the shelter, though full, found room for them.


----------



## Chrisdoc

Isn't that just a great Christmas story and how good that they still took them in, I am sure they were happier to have a few more housed there than to turn them away. It's also great that they took time to name every one of them, I just love all the names.

I hope they all find lovely homes with people who will care and love them forever.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Praying for all--blessed be.


----------



## Tracey Pal

It just sickens me how unfeeling people can be. Animals are not garbage to be thrown away. I could NEVER EVER leave ANY animal abandoned without food water or love. Guess I`m just a softie.


----------



## TreasuredFriend

@Momma Luvbun and @Toffee and Valentina Updates from Pipp brighten each day.


----------



## Plumpedbunny

Its sad that this happens and I'm not making any excuses for those who dump rabbits by bins but the RSPCA generally do not help people or animals in need unless they decide too. The people know full well the RSPCA would turn them away so what happens is people get desperate and dump them instead which is very sad. 

There needs to be regulations in place for rabbits otherwise nothing will ever change. .


----------

